# Was i wright to do this and classical, was i right to get rid of ouija and tarot deck



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I sold 12 tarot or 13 i dont know i lost the counts , i kept only Ryder Waite and Botticelii , ouija board i was able to locate a buyer, i real hate this stuff, once iit work way to mutch, whit friend so i knew this game ain't a game , not just esotertism , but a devil tool, so as a christian i was like blast what am i gonna do whit an antique board of ouija, the thing is ...

People testify too this darn thing work , so beware not to f whit nature, who real invented this crap devils worshipers, summonin g demons, yah know , but i did not knew this in the first place,So i sold the darn satanic artefact, it was an expesive board made in Eire, than there is a buyer a cute lesbian, so im like cool i give it to you for special price , im so releif.

Once i done something so rotten to my local pawn shop, because i knew these guys were looting poor people and taking advantage of them, i sold them a mystic lamp of pazuzu, you dont kn ow how releif, there probably a demons in the lamp, the dude that sold it to me look like a satanic freemason (sutch masonnn exist) he worship angels never spoke of god did not beleive in him but angels, he never said what kind  sataniel = dennis the menace quel peste..

So i feel more ok i just dont know and i sold a maximun of artefact stones necklace , ect...

Than i still have a hudge collection i did not sold them all,anyway...

But i dont were my artefacts each days like i use to, perhaps im stronger, i also sold some non classical music, for more classical, clever moves hey?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This really shouldn't be in the classical music section Depro. :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> This really shouldn't be in the classical music section Depro. :tiphat:


Sorry then my mystake everyone move it or shredded it


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Shame you did not keep the ouija board - I have a question for Mozart.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That's typical of Christianity; to sweep the contents of our darker side away, and "demonize" it. But you're one of those people who doesn't have a dark side, aren't you, deprofundis?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> That's typical of Christianity; to sweep the contents of our darker side away, and "demonize" it. But you're one of those people who doesn't have a dark side, aren't you, deprofundis?


Well, some of us like living in the light rather than in the dark! :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Why are you wearing sunglasses then?!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Well, some of us like living in the light rather than in the dark! :lol:


So, you don't have a dark side either?
No, of course not, it's "them" who come from the darkness! 
"They" are the demons! 
Those people over there!
Destroy them!
And thus, a new Christian nation is born...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> So, you don't have a dark side either?
> No, of course not, it's "them" who come from the darkness!
> "They" are the demons!
> Those people over there!
> ...


You make me laugh with these assumptions! :lol:


----------

